# Information on two horses



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on Wink's Showdeo Kid II 128528A and a picture

also information and picture of ZJ'S Windwalker 140326A

Thanks for any help you can give. :bgrin


----------



## Lewella (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a link to ZJ's Windwalker




: http://joliechevalfarm.wetpaint.com/


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Lewella


----------

